# Let's here your exhaust.



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

*Let's hear your exhaust.*

I searched and couldn't find one so I decided to start one. With this engine being able to produce so many unique sounds, I think we should have a place where some of us can post up what ours sound like. Also, this should be able to help others when they want to find out what setup they'd like to run. 

I'll go first. 

Mods to exhaust system:
"Suitcase" (first muffler) and resonator delete. Cost:$75


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not an actual exhaust vid but you can get the picture. Sounds better then this in person tho. My exhaust consists of a USP testpipe mated to a modified EJ catback system. PO cut out the muffler on the EJ and replaced it with a Dynomax muffler. He said it use to drone on the highway so he decided to put a different muffler in. I think it sounds pretty mean but I might eventually pick up a different exhaust.
http://s529.photobucket.com/albums/dd338/tayl272/06 Rabbit build/?action=view&current=IMG_1064.mp4


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*hear :laugh:










I haven't installed my magnaflow yet, but soon. I have installed my intake though.










Prototype, the power steering reservoir really kills all room in there. I had to shape an S instead of a typical 45 degree or 90 degree. I'll clean it up later with some aluminum piping and heat wrap.





Crap video.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I get on it around the 7 minute mark. This was pre-headers and test pipe. So it is strictly AWE Cat-back and BSH CAI.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> *hear :laugh:


I cant even believe I did that. I'm the english correcter most of the time. Now I'm the corrected. :banghead:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> *hear :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are some cannons on that muffler haha. Should look great stickin outta that rear end tho. Bout time I see a new Beetle on here.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> *hear :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use the MK5 NEUSPEED P-FLO. The Power Steering reservoir can be ziptied off to the front bumper and won't interfere.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think if I had a power steering reservoir, I'd just take the time to tuck it away... It's simple to do, just gotta find the space for a clean delete.


Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Great idea Dust Bunny.

I'm looking into getting an APR Carbonio CAI and an AWE Touring Exhaust. Anybody got those that could post a vid?:wave:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

eurojet headers with high flow cat, small res, magnaflow cutback and CAI


Gopro quality


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds pretty nice man. From what Ive heard, I never really liked the way the Magnaflow sounded but maybe its your headers that change the tone some.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Custom Magnaflow Setup


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

That sounds pretty good. I never really liked the magnaflow but that sounds good. Got anymore clips?


----------



## wingtsang (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fully custom*

FULLY CUSTOM, HEADER, HIGH FLOW CAT, CATBACK


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Got any clips of how it actually sounds?


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Sounds pretty nice man. From what Ive heard, I never really liked the way the Magnaflow sounded but maybe its your headers that change the tone some.


 I've always liked it just because I feel it gives the 5 cyl a slightly more VR throaty tone. but the headers absolutely changed the tone once the car gets to around 2800 rpm


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are two videos I took 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5709793-....Boring-2.5L-in-the-Lehigh-Tunnel


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

@ 1:20 is where the fun begins


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread has the potential to be badass, or full of fail. And it's taking a turn for the worst.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

itskohler said:


> This thread has the potential to be badass, or full of fail. And it's taking a turn for the worst.


 why?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Most exhaust options for this engine make the car sound like a mid 90s Honda that was inspired by the Fast and the Furious. 

Somehow loud and obnoxious became the new black.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

If I wanted quiet I'd drive a prius LOL


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

And people like you give us a bad name. :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

itskohler said:


> Most exhaust options for this engine make the car sound like a mid 90s Honda that was inspired by the Fast and the Furious.
> 
> Somehow loud and obnoxious became the new black.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes I am serious.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Most sound decent, not a big fan of res/muffler cut outs


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Those sound the best. Very similar to a g37 note. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Tsudo Downpipe w/ Neuspeed replica exhaust and a custom intake 

I have recently installed a Cherry bomb resonator and it sounds a million times better but no videos/sound clips yet :beer: 

link to the thread if anyone interested: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ca-exhaust-and-Tsudo-Downpipe-(pic-intensive) 


[URL=http://s986.photobucket.com/al...hoto Shoot with friends/th_DSCN0265.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

[URL=http://s986.photobucket.com/al...hoto Shoot with friends/th_DSCN0264.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

[URL=http://s986.photobucket.com/al...hoto Shoot with friends/th_DSCN0275.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

darkorb said:


> Most sound decent, not a big fan of res/muffler cut outs





itskohler said:


> Those sound the best. Very similar to a g37 note. But hey, to each his own.


 That's what I'm running. It sounds pretty good. I love it. 



2ptslo said:


> [URL=http://s986.photobucket.com/al...hoto Shoot with friends/th_DSCN0264.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


 This sounds pretty good. I love this. May I ask a price?


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> If I wanted quiet I'd drive a UP! LOL


 :thumbup: 
I'm not against loud, I'm against rice.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Please, not on the first page. No one asked if you liked it or hate it. No one forced you to press "+Reply to thread". Please, for the respect of vwvortex and the Volkswagen group, post stuff that will benefit this thread. Thank you and have a great dubbin day.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe I need to post a vid of my exhaust so everyone can hate that I have 3" on mine.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Please, not on the first page. No one asked if you liked it or hate it. No one forced you to press "+Reply to thread". Please, for the respect of vwvortex and the Volkswagen group, post stuff that will benefit this thread. Thank you and have a great dubbin day.


 Oh it don't matter. There are only a handfull of 2.5L owners that aren't broke and the majority will continue to read this hoping for a cheap upgrade or exhaust note that sounds like we're boss. If we had money we would have gotten an R.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Please, not on the first page. No one asked if you liked it or hate it. No one forced you to press "+Reply to thread". Please, for the respect of vwvortex and the Volkswagen group, post stuff that will benefit this thread. Thank you and have a great dubbin day.


 Welcome to the forums, please leave you purse at the door. :thumbup: 

Don't post something and expect everything you get in return to be positive. You subject yourself to criticism the moment you put something online, for all to see, whether good or bad. Get over it, its just the forums anyways. If you get bothered by someone stating an opinion, you should leave the tex forums and go to some other less serious forum. :screwy:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> I think if I had a power steering reservoir, I'd just take the time to tuck it away... It's simple to do, just gotta find the space for a clean delete.
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Already planing it out. Straight forward heater hose on both ports.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think my exhaust sounds pretty decent.the set up is a eurojet catback paired with SRI and upgraded mounts. makes it sound nice and throaty with a litlle gargle when you let off the pedal. 
i took a few videos last night and this morning, but its hard to hear with my camera, video:banghead: needs to be played at full volume, i need a go pro to give my car some justice lol. 

im surprised thygreyt has not posted in here. his jetta sounds mean as hell also


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Welcome to the forums, please leave you purse at the door. :thumbup:
> 
> Don't post something and expect everything you get in return to be positive. You subject yourself to criticism the moment you put something online, for all to see, whether good or bad. Get over it, its just the forums anyways. If you get bothered by someone stating an opinion, you should leave the tex forums and go to some other less serious forum. :screwy:


 Vortex is serious?....



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> i think my exhaust sounds pretty decent.the set up is a eurojet catback paired with SRI and upgraded mounts. makes it sound nice and throaty with a litlle gargle when you let off the pedal.
> i took a few videos last night and this morning, but its hard to hear with my camera, video:banghead: needs to be played at full volume, i need a go pro to give my car some justice lol.
> 
> im surprised thygreyt has not posted in here. his jetta sounds mean as hell also


 go pros don't sound great either but it is certainly rugged


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll 2nd the suckiness of GoPro Audio. 
Currently I'm bone stock & broke, but I did buy a GTI muffler & rear valance. 
The plan is to ditch the stock muffler at some point down the road & replace it with something sportier. Maybe just add a Borla muffler to the stock GTI setup.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

The Dust Bunny said:


> That's what I'm running. It sounds pretty good. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds pretty good. I love this. May I ask a price?


 read all about it here  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ca-exhaust-and-Tsudo-Downpipe-(pic-intensive) 

(there are pictures of my recent addition on the last page as well) 

$470 was the total


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> Vortex is serious?....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 For serious owners who would rather buy a R instead of a car that makes since. 

But before we tear apart this thread like one lonely customer is trying to do, Nice work on the MK6 Golf. Sounds very good, but military pay is military pay and it looks I'll have to wait for anything like that. Haha. I personally like my setup and plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You make it WAY too easy to mess with you. Try going in to any other forum on here and posting what you did...My response is mild in comparison and I never said ANYTHING bad about anyone. I won't call someone out like that unless what they are doing is truely stupid. :beer: 

Get over yourself, I wasnt disagreeing with anyones opinion, and I am definitely not lonely customer. What ever that is... :screwy: 

And claiming military pay isnt enough is BS, just gotta learn how to manage it. Been doing it for 5 years with no problems. :thumbup:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Here is my current setup. HEP/United Motorsports SRI....stock downpipe and cat with an APR GTi 3" catback 

I think it sounds great. Real throaty like a nice vr6 exhaust and sort of unrefined like an old school air cooled. The thing i don't like, and Kholer may agree, it's too loud even at partial throttle. No more sneaking around. Even though you can hear the exhaust inside the car, it doesn't have a death drone thankfully. If I keep this exhaust, the car seriously needs about 200 more hp to back up that sound...plus I think the car is slower with it


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Geo said:


> Here is my current setup. HEP/United Motorsports SRI....stock downpipe and cat with an APR GTi 3" catback
> 
> I think it sounds great. Real throaty like a nice vr6 exhaust and sort of unrefined like an old school air cooled. The thing i don't like, and Kholer may agree, it's too loud even at partial throttle. No more sneaking around. Even though you can hear the exhaust inside the car, it doesn't have a death drone thankfully. If I keep this exhaust, the car seriously needs about 200 more hp to back up that sound...plus I think the car is slower with it


 Do a dyno run with the intaker mani and post the results.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I did post the results of my dyno run before I put the apr exhaust on...I had an OEM gti catback on and the car made 188 at 7200rpm 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5688308-2007-Rabbit-w-HEP-UM-SRI-Dyno&highlight=dyno


----------



## azn_dubber (Jun 27, 2010)

No vids :banghead: but got a full 3" stainless steel custom exhaust, 3"downpipe no res, magnaflo catback. pretty damn pricey for custom work but worth it. Anyone in the GTA willing to film it so i finally get a vid? LOL.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Since we're talking about exhaust, I thought I'd share this: 
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/fre...8578-exhaust-straight-scoop-backpressure.html


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gott ist gut said:


> Since we're talking about exhaust, I thought I'd share this:
> http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/fre...8578-exhaust-straight-scoop-backpressure.html


 Very good article, sir. I love how people still -- to this day -- do the 'washer mod'. Esentially -- they create deliberate exhaust leaks for the goal of noise only. 

Personally -- I would only stick with the 2.5" from factory -- in and out -- and not d!ck with it. 

((Correction: Factory is 2.25" -- 2.5" is maximum that I would not exceed)) 

*My setup* 
Engine -> OBX Headers (ceramic coated) -> 2.5 midpipe (no cat) -> AWE (Helmholtz) resonator -> AWE (Helmholtz) resonator -> AWE (Helmholtz) muffler. 

I have the AWE Touring edition cat-back for the MKVI 2.5's. Dual resonator, single muffler.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

SimpleStaple said:


> Personally -- I would only stick with the 2.5" from factory -- in and out -- and not d!ck with it.


 
pretty sure my rabbit didn't come with 2.5" from the factory...I thought it was 2.25"


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Geo said:


> pretty sure my rabbit didn't come with 2.5" from the factory...I thought it was 2.25"


 I was wrong -- it is 2.25" -- all I know is that from past experience and knowledge -- 2.5+ was unwise/un-necessary for an NA motor, especially of lesser cylinders.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i need to post a video... still need to figure out how to upload to youtube...i thought i could do it but my phone doesn't like to log me into my "channel" regardless i am running this setup currently 

C2 log style manifold->precision turbo->c2 2.5" v-banded downpipe-> usp 2.5" test pipe (no cat)->eurojet full stainless 2.5" exhaust (has one res and one muffler) ->out to the world 

it has quite a nice grumble. if i get on it every once in a while and let off kinda mid boost it creates this evil little burble popping backfire noise. i honestly LOL everytime i get it to happen... 

the thing is though. with nearly zero noise suppression, like a cat or any baffled mufflers the car is quite tame when just cruising around. it has a little drone but i give the motor mounts that credit for creating interior resonance. 
turbo's tend to do a good job muffling noise luckily i just get that really sweet wooshing. swirling. turbine sound when i really get on it! above all sounds the car make though in my opinion the sound of the diverter and wastegate shuffling off excess pressure sound GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

the eurojet catback is such nice quality, and i think it is the best sounding. i just have a hard time capturing the sound, the car is sounds very quiet and tame until i go WOT. I guess it is just one of the less noisy ones, but at least it sounds crisp and clean, not ricey or like a fart cannon/ straight pipe.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i guess i can post this up here, this is just a test video. i have tons more, but i feel like the camera really doesnt capture the sound well at all.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> i need to post a video... still need to figure out how to upload to youtube...i thought i could do it but my phone doesn't like to log me into my "channel" regardless i am running this setup currently
> 
> C2 log style manifold->precision turbo->c2 2.5" v-banded downpipe-> usp 2.5" test pipe (no cat)->eurojet full stainless 2.5" exhaust (has one res and one muffler) ->out to the world
> 
> ...


 Idc how you upload it, I just wanna hear that thing.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Nice inspection sticker . Sounds like a V8. Need to meet up soon.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Geo said:


> Here is my current setup. HEP/United Motorsports SRI....stock downpipe and cat with an APR GTi 3" catback
> 
> I think it sounds great. Real throaty like a nice vr6 exhaust and sort of unrefined like an old school air cooled. The thing i don't like, and Kholer may agree, it's too loud even at partial throttle. No more sneaking around. Even though you can hear the exhaust inside the car, it doesn't have a death drone thankfully. If I keep this exhaust, the car seriously needs about 200 more hp to back up that sound...plus I think the car is slower with it


 wow sounds unreal, love the intake mani tune, such high redline


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Geo said:


> Here is my current setup. HEP/United Motorsports SRI....stock downpipe and cat with an APR GTi 3" catback
> 
> I think it sounds great. Real throaty like a nice vr6 exhaust and sort of unrefined like an old school air cooled. The thing i don't like, and Kholer may agree, it's too loud even at partial throttle. No more sneaking around. Even though you can hear the exhaust inside the car, it doesn't have a death drone thankfully. If I keep this exhaust, the car seriously needs about 200 more hp to back up that sound...plus I think the car is slower with it


 Keep the 3" exhaust. loud and obnoxious is where its at. I love mine I have a 3" 42 DD cat back. It gets hated on all the time so its going to stay:thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2.5 is the best diameter for your exhaust until you start pushing 300hp.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

itskohler said:


> 2.5 is the best diameter for your exhaust until you start pushing 300hp.


 I don't think the 3" is hurting my car much at all


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

burping included 

another vid.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I don't think the 3" is hurting my car much at all


 Im not even trying to get back in to this discussion. Its been proven time and again, so I'll let you do what you do and short yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Im not even trying to get back in to this discussion. Its been proven time and again, so I'll let you do what you do and short yourself. :thumbup:


 Kohler, 3" has been proven to be bad on a STOCK car. 

Headers & intake mani may take advantage of the extra flow. After all, there is a half a dyno showing good low end. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not getting into this again. AWE has said OVER AND OVER that the 3in exhaust wasn't making any gains until paired with a larger motor, like the 3.2. Let me dig and see if I can find it...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have all the proof I need.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have all the proof I need.


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-ve-Been-Up-To-Today-(C2SRI-Tune-Dyno-content!)


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-ve-Been-Up-To-Today-(C2SRI-Tune-Dyno-content!)


 While I like what I see there, that is an entirelty different setup than just a 3in pipe... 

When paired with other products, you can't really say that the 3in did anything or took anything. Specially with a custom tune...C'mon man.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> When paired with other products, you can't really say that the 3in did anything or took anything.


 precisely what i said. lol. 


on a STOCK car a 3.0" is bad. 

on a modified one, it MIGHT be good. it has yet to be proven with conclusive evidence.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> ... it has yet to be proven with conclusive evidence.


 I sense a dig at C2...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I had 198 on a n/a tune first run so I guess that's a custom tune?????


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, to many any tune where the tuners themselves are doing the tune is a custom job. I know Danny said he was working on it for further dev. Any word on that? Seeing that got me stoked.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

If you want to know what your car sounds like dumping after the cat. It's deafening inside the car. 

Video doesn't pick up well on its ear ringing greatness. 





 
Yeah yeah, granny shifting, not double clutching like I should...


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

That seems a lot faster than mine, anything else done?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

The Dust Bunny said:


> That seems a lot faster than mine, anything else done?


 It was on a bit of a downhill :laugh:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

A bit? Haha.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

It's really not super steep haha. But yea stock powerwise.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its funny how the stock mani "helps".. 

i mean, the engine is begging to raise the RPMS after you pass 5500...


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

?? What do you mean?:what:


----------



## christopher_m1 (Nov 28, 2006)

itskohler said:


> And people like you give us a bad name. :thumbup: Thanks!


 
This dude sounds mad because his car is stock.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone out here running stock with just a test pipe? I am curious to hear how that sounds. I ran just test pipes on my Z for a while and i love it, stockish volume when cruising and it roared at WOT.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

christopher_m1 said:


> This dude sounds mad because his car is stock.


 Hardly. :thumbup: 

Do I know you? :screwy:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is another video of it at cold start up. there was a bunch of condensation in the pipes making that raspy sound


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Saw your car at springfest. Looks nice. I like the way the wheels offset the car. Nice work. I also noticed your rear fenders are F***'D. haha. Anyways, got any rev up videos?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Saw your car at springfest. Looks nice. I like the way the wheels offset the car. Nice work. I also noticed your rear fenders are F***'D. haha. Anyways, got any rev up videos?


 the bodywork is happening this summer, i am just waiting to receive some new parts. 

i dont have any rev up videos from the outside of the car. i need to get on that


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Yes. Yes you do. 

and whatcha doing with the body?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Yes. Yes you do.
> 
> and whatcha doing with the body?


 im going to try and get on of my friends to record me doing a drive by so you can hear how the eurojet sounds under some load. 

and i am getting the front end redone with new fenders,grill, and euro bumper. then the rear qtr panels also. each corner will be slightly pulled while retaining oem bodylines. 

btw if you are interested in coming out to some weekly gtg's PM me or add me on facebook. 
we have a good "scene" down here. stock or not all is accepted. we do cruises, bbq, and some friends and I hit the racetrack in langley right by your work. the event is called wacky wednesday. 

i should race my car there and get my exhaust video from a closed course


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> friends and I hit the racetrack in langley right by your work. the event is called wacky wednesday.
> 
> i should race my car there and get my exhaust video from a closed course


 I was seriously considering running out there Wednesday Dom, ahah :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> I was seriously considering running out there Wednesday Dom, ahah :laugh:


 that sounds good to me. i should be done with school on tuesday, so i will double check with you. 


and i was able to get my friend to help me out, so here are some more videos.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

this thread made me realize how quiet and tame the eurojet catback is in comparison to others on here. 

which is perfect for me b/c i dont like it loud unless im getting on it. but the system has a muffler and a large resonator. so capturing the sound wasnt the easiest lol


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Realized mine was a lot louder under load yesterday when I went screaming by turning cars in 3rd gear around 5k rpms. Scared me  

And word I am 99% sure I am running. :thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Sounds real nice. I like it. A lot.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i need to get a vid up asap for you guys 

C2/42DD 3" TBE ---> precision 5457 -> 3" dp -> 3" test pipe (sorry polar bears )-> 42DD 3" catback (1 res and 1 muffler)


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> i need to get a vid up asap for you guys
> 
> C2/42DD 3" TBE ---> precision 5457 -> 3" dp -> 3" test pipe (sorry polar bears )-> 42DD 3" catback (1 res and 1 muffler)


 do it:beer:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnQTyaFHzHk&list=UU7cRX5VbLgKiqirchnPQwWg&index=1&feature=plcp 


just eurojet headers and testpipe i have from test pipe back put on now but just stock piping waiting to get the rest of the eurojet exhaust


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good man. Can't wait.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks i just got a bsh intake sounds better, have a small leak in the flex pipe but barley hear it


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

well, we need to hear it.

anyone have a good straight pipe'd video? All the ones I've seen are either too low quality or the guy just did a cold start.... both sound really bad....


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is an old audio clip from inside the engine bay. the short runner makes the car sound like it has a turbo and more raw. :laugh:
i do a little pull @ 0:30 sec.
i :heart: 2.5l 's


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

That thing sounds meaty. Love hearing that intake. Good god that thing is loud.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

http://youtu.be/UGgecKJVvh8


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

*2008 2.5l with AFE Takeda Cold Air Intake and maf insert*


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I decided to remove the resonator and two rear mufflers just for a test. I immediately put them back on, but not before I took this video. Enjoy :laugh:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Lol at your daughter.... haha.

But all seriousness, if you do decide to do that again, please do it far away from the car. Sound destorts less


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Lol at your daughter.... haha.
> 
> But all seriousness, if you do decide to do that again, please do it far away from the car. Sound destorts less


The thing is so loud, it distorts in real life.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Gott ist gut said:


> The thing is so loud, it distorts in real life.


I had mine like that for nearly a year. I think my ears are distorted.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally got the suction cup attachment for the gopro so now I can make and awesome exhaust vid:thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> I decided to remove the resonator and two rear mufflers just for a test. I immediately put them back on, but not before I took this video. Enjoy :laugh:


racekor


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Finally got the suction cup attachment for the gopro so now I can make and awesome exhaust vid:thumbup:


About effing time


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

When boredom strikes. 2nd gear pull through a tunnel.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> I decided to remove the resonator and two rear mufflers just for a test. I immediately put them back on, but not before I took this video. Enjoy :laugh:


haha, thats how i was rolling around all of h20i '11. I had someone else in another rabbit yell "Your car sounds awesome, what kind of exhaust" i said "No exhaust, just unclamped the v-band" After hearing that he responded with "thats ****ing gay" :screwy:

As soon as i figure out how to run my new borla, ill post a vid.
USP Test Pipe
Resonator
Borla S-type (which is hollow)
Neuspeed Intake

I expect it to be very loud.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

the only video i have of mine is when my car was throwing sparks and the exhaust sound gets interupted by my subframe scraping haha. i have the awe track and apr carbonio.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-hiAD5gPI&feature=relmfu
idk how to embed it. next up is either the USP or RAI testpipe


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

ripNdip said:


> the only video i have of mine is when my car was throwing sparks and the exhaust sound gets interupted by my subframe scraping haha. i have the awe track and apr carbonio.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-hiAD5gPI&feature=relmfu
> idk how to embed it. next up is either the USP or RAI testpipe


 




you just had to throw sparks in the chick fila parking lot, didnt you..


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

im c2 stage 2 2.5t now but this was back when i just deleted my huge **** mufflers with straights and then this guy 


fast forward to about 50 seconds


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

*Inspired*

Hey Dust Bunny you inspired me. I went and had my resonator and mid-muffler deleted. He charged me $60. 
Here's the outcome. Sorry for the crappy cell video. 
It's completely tame in person. This is a cold start so it's kinda loud at first. Once I'm rolling I can barely hear it. No drone what-so-ever. 




 
Edit: 
Oh and here is the link how I got them tips so shiny! :laugh: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...l-pipes-exhaust-grim-removed-cleaned-polished


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

i need to get a go pro or something to record my exhaust cause im pretty sure im the only guy rocking full tsudo exhaust and intake on mkv. tried video off other camera but i have dsg and rev limit makes it sound crappy


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

just a quick video with a couple relay cameras.. there's some funky sound from the under-car one.. the microphone blew out shortly after. great cameras, but i don't think the stock mics on them are designed to get 150+mph wind directly in the face lol 

custom intake and votex exhaust. maybe i'll get a better one of just the exhaust sometime


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Posted in my build thread:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Too lazy to try and make a video but I pretty much got an 08 Rabbit w/ Neuspeed intake+ custom Maganaflow exhaust. 2.25'' Piping (same as kit), no res/stock mufflers, just the 14" Muffler from the Catback kit, in same place as they have it.  So pretty much a full Magnaflow catback exhaust, all done for $260 bucks instead of the $615 or whatever it is  I love it! Loud, throaty, deep and awesome.


----------



## fierostetz (Nov 19, 2007)

for anyone trying to get audio with a gopro - try the open/not waterproof rear housing, then put a single piece of clear packing tape over the openings in the rear of the housing. It'll cut back on the wind noise but still get you exhaust noise. It's how I do the gopros on my motorcycle on track days


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

fierostetz said:


> for anyone trying to get audio with a gopro - try the open/not waterproof rear housing, then put a single piece of clear packing tape over the openings in the rear of the housing. It'll cut back on the wind noise but still get you exhaust noise. It's how I do the gopros on my motorcycle on track days


 i put some electrical tape over my mic but then promptly left my gopro over someones house. ill try my idea then yours once i get it back and get my straight pipe installed.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

custom 2.5" piping.. vibrance resonator, magnaflow 2.5 muffler


----------

